# Outlook 2007 missing folder



## Hgro (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I am having some trouble with Outlook 2007. I also have Business Manager installed as well. When I select "To Do List" I keep getting a message that says the folder can't be found.

I have obviously deleted it by mistake, and have searched the computer for the file but can't find it. I reinstalled Business Manager and Outlook but it hasn't fixed the problem.

Any suggestions?

I am just trying to make the most of Outlook to run my day.

Thank you!

Hgro


----------



## N Raj (Apr 14, 2009)

Try restarting outlook using the /resettodo switch and if that fails, use the /cleanviews switch, details of how to do this are below 

http://www.outlook-tips.net/beginner/switches.htm


----------



## Hgro (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi Thank you for that. I tried that but still no luck. It won't accept the resettodo.

I tried the clean etc. but still nothing.

I'm at a bit of a loss.

Helen


----------



## N Raj (Apr 14, 2009)

This issue sounds like your Outlook Personal Folders are corrupt in some way. When you re-installed Outlook did all your e-mails disappear?

If they didn't then you need to delete your Personal Folder and set up new ones. Here's how:

Firstly, if you want to keep all your e-mails, open Outlook, click "File" and then click "Import and Export". In the window that appears select "Export to a file" and choose Comma separated values (either DOS or Windows). Choose to save your Inbox. Save the .csv somewhere safe on your harddrive. You may wish to repeat this for your Contacts, Calendar and any other folders you have.
Please note: CSV files do not preserve "sent" dates and times for e-mails. The sent date and time will simply say "unknown".

Close Outlook.

**WARNING!** This will remove all your personalisation from Outlook. Your e-mails, contacts, calendar, to do list and everything else will be deleted. Please ensure you save all this data as a CSV as described above.

Navigate to c:/documents and settings/<yourusername>/local settings/application data/microsoft/outlook and rename the files there. Choose something like OutlookOLD.pst.

Re-open Outlook and set up your e-mail addresses and everything again. (it will be like a brand new installation, all settings will be lost) Go back to "Import and Export" and import the CSVs you exported earlier.

All your e-mails will be back. Don't forget to import the data for your calendar, contacts etc. aswell.

If everything goes smoothly and all is working again you can go and delete the files you renamed earlier.

Hopefully your problem will now be resolved. Good luck!

source


----------



## Hgro (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you so much for that. In the process I found out the Documents/Setting file is not there????? (another thing to fix). It wouldn't work, so I have had to create a new profile and this is working fine.

Just a long process to recreate the folders etc., but well worth it.

Thank you so much, I really appreciate your assistance.

Helen:wave:


----------

